
Bill Gates says letting Android win mobile was his ‘biggest mistake’ - pseudolus
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/24/bill-gates-why-microsoft-missed-mobile-and-let-android-get-ahead.html
======
chmaynard
Biggest in what sense? And why should we care? If great wealth implies great
wisdom, then the opinions of Bill Gates should concern us all. Personally, I'm
not interested.

